# Mimi got a puppy brother!



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We adopted "Mitch" today from a rescue organization in East Texas. I saw him on Petfinder the other day and turned in the application. DH and I agreed that we would drive out to see him and determine if he was right. We liked him right away and made sure Mimi felt okay about it. He was there with some of his other littermates and I was able to talk to the ladies from the rescue organization about the dogs' background.

He is a 10 week old Havanese/Beagle mix. His mom was a stray beagle that came in heat when a visiting havanese from NY was in town. The family took the beagle in until she gave birth and turned the litter over to the rescue organization.

We have not decided yet if "Mitch" will be his permanent name or not. Feel free to jump in with ideas for a name. Puppy time is all new to us right now!

Here are some pictures from today.

Getting home









Digging for treats in my travel bag









Outside with Mimi









Playing next to DH









Nap after long day


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

"Mitch" is absolutely adorable. Sure favors the Havanese IMO. Congratulations.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Don't see the beagle...*

but perhaps your dog will know where food is a mile away! What a cutie.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Sooooo cute. Could name him "beagle"....LOL.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Snoopy?

He's adorable no matter what his name is...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!
I love that 4th picture!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's adorable. It will be interesting to watch his personality develop. I wonder if he will bark, or howl like a beagle. You have to watch those boys from NY. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Gosh he sure is a little cutie. Congratulations to all and especially to Mimi on her new lil brother.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Congrats Elizabeth!
Wow, he looks like a havanese 100% to me.
Genetics are very mysterious.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Elizabeth! I know you wanted another little one for a playmate and it looks like you found just the right one! I can't wait to see more pictures! I guess it's time to set a date for out playdate so I can see him!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations....Havanese/Beagle mix, super cute, he will be interesting to watch.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How cute! I can't see the beagle in him either. Congrats!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! He's too cute! Can't really see the beagle in him much except for the ears. Can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you!! We are enjoying him so much already. He settled down under the chair while we had dinner and I haven't moved him yet. 

His ears and the shape of his face seem more beagle like and he sure is sniffing out food.

I'll be posting more pictures soon.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats, he's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He's so cute! I like the name Snoopy as the pp mentioned since Snoopy is b/w and is a beagle!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cutie congrats! I like the name Mitch, it goes well with Mimi!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's so cute! I don't really see beagle either, but I love the Snoopy name...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! He is so adorable. I see the beagle part in his ear. I love the 4th picture.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He's adorable!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

So cute! Looks like a Hav, digs (in purses) like a beagle! Mitch is a great name - I like it with Mimi.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

He is such a little cutie! I kept looking at his pics on facebook yesterday 

I like Snoopy! Especially if he is already snooping around for food


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*First night!*

Thanks for the name suggestions.. DH said No to the Snoopy name  So we'll think of something else or else stick with Mitch. I too think it has a nice ring to it: Mimi & Mitch...

First night went sooo good!!! I put him in the crate next to my side of the bed and he whined a little bit for about 5-10 min and then finally stopped. (This was about midnight) I didn't hear a peep from him until about 6am this morning. I carried him outside quickly. He peed and then I had him walk back into house after me. (He pooped on our way in but I didn't notice until after we started playing later this morning) I put him back in crate and he quieted down after a few minutes. We finally got back up about 8am and we went outside again. Yay for poop!!! :whoo: We played a bit and off he went in the ex pen while I made breakfast. Hopefully his potty training goes faster than it did with Mimi. We are taking him out at least every hour and he's gone every time.

He is howler in the ex pen, though and I hope that he begins to get used to it since he'll be in it during the day while I am at work. He does seem to like to roam free, but I don't want him to have accidents in the house. And he is velcro to me, following me everywhere...

Mimi is watching him closely. They have played a bit outside so I hope their relationship improves. He is more actively social and likes to play with toys.

Right now he is laying on the floor on his belly with his legs stretched out behind him. Mimi is lying on her side with her back against my leg while I type. Doggy heaven!!! :bounce:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on getting Mitch, Elizabeth! He is just adorable!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Mimi and Mitch, I like the way it sounds together.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition! He sure is cute and has found a great home!

If you want to stay with a "M" name--how about Marvin,Melvin,Marcus,Manny,....just throwing some "M" names out.:wink:


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

He is so adorable! We always had Beagles when I was growing up -- my father loved Beagles and my favorite was named Snoopy. 

How about Marlow? Mimi and Marlow has a nice ring... 

I just asked DH what name sounds good with Mimi and he instantly replied MacPherson. :suspicious: Sheesh. Although Mac would be a cute name!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, Mitch is sooo adorable. Looks much more like a Hav than a beagle. I'm glad things are going so smoothly, and I hope he's the perfect little buddy for Mimi.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Awww.*

so cute. Our first dog was the a beagle! A hav/beagle mix. How fun.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG Mitch is PRECIOUS. I could reach right thru the screen & kidnap him! I love the combo of Beagle/Havanese, a happy accident. Enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mimismom said:


> We adopted "Mitch" today from a rescue organization in East Texas. I saw him on Petfinder the other day and turned in the application. DH and I agreed that we would drive out to see him and determine if he was right. We liked him right away and made sure Mimi felt okay about it. He was there with some of his other littermates and I was able to talk to the ladies from the rescue organization about the dogs' background.
> 
> He is a 10 week old Havanese/Beagle mix. His mom was a stray beagle that came in heat when a visiting havanese from NY was in town. The family took the beagle in until she gave birth and turned the litter over to the rescue organization.
> 
> ...


Don't see any beagle there, but I sure do see the Havanese! Did the other puppies look like him? He is a doll. Whatever you decide his name will be he is a cutie pie!


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

I just noticed this post.He is so cute.We definetly have to get a dallas area playdate arranged.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Carolyn, your DH is a hoot!! 

Thanks for the name suggestions everyone.. I like Mac, but that would be too much!! LOL We are considering Mohawk since he has a little bit of a Mohawk in white but calling him Mo for short. 

Flynn, He had a sister that was almost identical to him, except she was a little bit slimmer! He is fat boy and has a huge round belly. Her new parents were there and I got to meet them. There was also a beautiful brown and cream girl that looked like a beagle. Her dad was picking out a crate for her so I also got to meet him. She was on the small side and very slender. There was another boy that looked like a beagle and one that was a cross between both breeds. Not as soft of coat, but smoother and long. One other had already been picked up. 

They were adorable playing together and just a joy to watch. I am hoping the family that took the girl identical to Mitch gets on the forum. We chatted a bit about the Animal Planet Dogs 101 episode and I told her about this group. 

DH is really enjoying having him! I think he really likes that he is a beagle too!! I can't wait to see how he develops. Already I can tell he is super smart and has almost got SIT learned!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh wow Elizabeth! what an amazing looking puppy! I don't see the beagle either, but howling is sure a beagle trait. Lets see...beagleneeze, haveagle, I know a huggle! 

Congrats. I can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

aw what a cutie. congrats.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is so cute!

I am sure he and Mimi will interact more and more as time goes on. It takes a few weeks for them to really get used to each other and get into a routine.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

So he is a havaneagle. What a total cutie pie.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Huge congratulations Elizabeth! I'm so happy for you and your crew! I knew things would work out and he is just adorable!

Beverly


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

He is so precious and he looks like a Snuggles to me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw your post on FB and congratulated you but I never saw half beagle! I would have never guessed it. But if he has some beagle sweetness in him, that is wonderful  Just hope he doesnt get the baying behavior or the trailing!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Second night*

I really want to thank everyone for sharing and continuing to share stories, training tips, and ideas on what or may not work. I believe that everything that I have learned on this forum has been of much value and I continue to learn more and more each day.

We decided to change our puppy's name from "Mitch" to GORDO.

Gordo slept very well the second night and our third night with us. He went straight into his crate and slept like a charm.

Mimi is taking to him slowly and she sets him in his place when he tries biting on fingers. They are starting to play more and more with each and with their toys. Gordo has a huge belly, hence his name, and likes to roll on his back while they play.

Today, I got home from work to find them out of the ex-pen and they both had apparently been all over the house where they are not supposed to. :nono: Those mischievous little rascals! Their ex pen is in our bedroom, but it looked like they had been in the living room and dining area, and somehow managed to close the door behind them once they returned to the bedroom...

Our decision to adopt a rescue puppy was not one taken lightly. We outweighed all our options and felt that we did the right thing, may what come. We feel blessed that we have our little fat boy and are looking forward to him growing up.

Gordo got a bath today and is drying out in what seems will be one of his favorite spots, DH's belly!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a cutie. MiMi and MoMo - now that's cute. I would have never thought Beagle. Give that little guy a belly rub from us.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love that picture of Gordo on your DH's belly! He looks very content, maybe a little worn out from his bath.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute! Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't know how I missed your picture before my other post. I love the name Gordo...and he looks like Gordo!! That pic reminds me of many I have of DH and Cicero. A man and his best friend...so cute. I'm glad Gordo has found a loving home.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It soulds like it's going really well with Gordo--lol love the name! We haven't seen that huge belly yet--maybe some pics?? :biggrin1:

(Just a nagging thought. Has he had his initial vet visit yet? One puppy in Rufus' puppy class had a big belly and the trainer said to have him checked for worms JIC) Hopefully he just has a naturally big belly lol!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is adorable. He has those eyes that look deep into your soul. I just love that!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

We have scheduled his first vet visit for next week. He has gotten de-worming medicine from the rescue organization. We also were concered; DH best friend used to be vet tech and said he should be fine, but I am keeping an eye out. and it'll be something I discuss with vet.

What I think though is that he was overfed or ate more than he should have. He rushes over to me when he hears me getting food and sometimes tries to eat Mimi's. Mimi has never been food motivated, so I am learning to keep them separated during feeding times so that he does not eat more than his share and Mimi gets to eat.

Pictures upon request :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG! Lookit that little pink belly! How cute is that??


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Love your new avitar picture. Mimi looks so elegant!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

He's adorable--it'll be fun to see his personality develop with this mix! 

My girl Felice had quite a pot belly when she was little and that was just her shape. She still has a little belly, even though she's otherwise quite thin. And she's been thoroughly checked by her vet with bloodwork and whatnot.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mimismom said:


> Carolyn, your DH is a hoot!!
> 
> Thanks for the name suggestions everyone.. I like Mac, but that would be too much!! LOL We are considering Mohawk since he has a little bit of a Mohawk in white but calling him Mo for short.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be wonderful to watch them both grow up on the Forum? I hope she will try to keep in touch with you. I wonder how many people on the Forum have brother/sister Havs?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Flynn, 
She has signed up for membership on the forum. She contacted me earlier in the week and I am anxiously waiting for her to be able to post. I think there is a thread about brother/sister havs, but I'll have to look it up. (or start one)

Carol, 
Thanks for sharing about Felice. I am just hoping it is his puppy stage and not forever. But being he is half beagle, I wonder if it has anything to do with that. I'll still keep his name. He is responding well to it!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Elizabeth, you will have to invite her to my playdate, which I still haven't scheduled! :frusty:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Janan! We need to think of a date!! LOL... I NEED to meet Cooper and Max! 

The weather is starting to get nicer...


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll start a thread tomorrow to generate interest. Want to go into chat and talk about it?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Luv the name Gordo! Suits him...congrats, he is beautiful!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Gordo is so adorable! Love his little round, pink tummy! He looks a lot like Lola did as a puppy. I'm interested to see what he looks like as he grows......so keep the pictures coming


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

He's really sweet even though he's not named Snoopy



Looks like I'll have to get my own little black and white puppy named Snoopy one day!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Love the pics of Gordo.

My hubby and I had a rescue beagle back in the day. She loved, loved, loved food. We had to be careful or she would get "small head disease" - i.e be overweight  She would hide biscuits in couch cushions, laundry, etc. So we became very careful of treats. Later, when my daughter Emma was "highchair and cheerios" age, she would feed cheerios to Trigger from her highchair and then laugh, laugh, laugh. 

Enjoy your sweet puppy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a handsome puppy! Dugan is a pot belly boy too. He had a big pot belly as a puppy. He will never have the flat tummy like Brady We call him our bowling boy. My vet thinks he is a perfect weight and it is just his build Can't wait to hear more about how your two are doing together!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

KSC said:


> Looks like I'll have to get my own little black and white puppy named Snoopy one day!


Yes... you should!! I am sure you would love it!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Love the pics of Gordo.
> 
> My hubby and I had a rescue beagle back in the day. She loved, loved, loved food. We had to be careful or she would get "small head disease" - i.e be overweight  She would hide biscuits in couch cushions, laundry, etc. So we became very careful of treats. Later, when my daughter Emma was "highchair and cheerios" age, she would feed cheerios to Trigger from her highchair and then laugh, laugh, laugh.
> 
> Enjoy your sweet puppy.


How funny!!! Sounds like your daughter knew how to get along well with Trigger! We are being very careful... I think it is also helping Mimi in the way she eats. She makes sure she eats her share. For now I do have them eating separately. He in the ex pen and she out of it.

But oh boy, Mimi makes a mess out of her bowl and he will go hunting afterwards for any morsels she left behind. I limit their treats, too. But he is more interested in being praised and loved right now.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Yup, my daughter and Trigger got on quite well. Here are some old photos (Emma w/cookies in highchair and Trigger resting with one of Emma's favorite baby toys.) Hard to believe she starts high school next year.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Play, play, play*

I can't believe how much fun I am having!! It is true!! Having more than one is incredible!! :whoo: :whoo:

Gordo has been such a joy! We have our routine down during the week I think. We get up, go potty, eat breakfast, and pups play while I get ready for work. I leave both in expen in my bedroom while I am gone. Mimi might get out into the room, but she is housetrained and has not had accidents since Gordo has been home.

I get home, we go out to potty, they have dinner, rest, (sometimes) and then they play, play, play! They play in the backyard, go in and out of the house while I make dinner. I have a big window that overlooks the backyard, so I just pause and take it all in. Gordo has not had any accidents in the house since last week. They will rest every once in a while but then they are at it again. When I finally settle down to watch tv late in the evening, both will want to cuddle up with me on the sofa. Gordo can't jump up there yet, but he tries. I give him a little bit of help.

I then carry him to his crate like a baby... and he makes these little pouty noises each time :baby: So cute!!

My boy has been so good!! He sleeps through the night! The past couple of mornings, he has gotten up an hour or two earlier than usual, but we go straight outside and then come back to bed. Both times I let him on the bed for the hour before I have to get up to get ready and he snuggles comfortably against my back or on my shoulder.

We did take him to the vet this past weekend because he needed to be de-wormed again. He got a clean bill of health, besides that. He and Mimi weigh a whopping 6 lbs! each!

Mimi has really blossomed. I think her character is really coming out and she is even more eager to please now that she sees how excited Gordo is to do as he is told. She is excited to go play and really looks forward to when I brush her coat. I believe she knows it's her alone time with me.

I will post most pictures later this evening. For now I leave you with these two.

_Waiting to be let out of the ex pen._









_Gordo, sleeping like a true hav! (notice the beagle ears)_


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Yup, my daughter and Trigger got on quite well. Here are some old photos (Emma w/cookies in highchair and Trigger resting with one of Emma's favorite baby toys.) Hard to believe she starts high school next year.


Thanks for sharing those pictures! How adorable!! I can see how the beagle markings are similar...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwh what a cutie pie  Congrats

Kat


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I missed this thread....Congratulations on Gordo! He's just adorable. Reading about how much fun you are having reminds me of when we brought Sedona home when McKenna was 11 months old. It was so much fun to watch them, and still is, these many years later.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Elizabeth, Gordo is fantastic! How lucky you are to have found such a cutie out of that litter. I would have loved to have seen a picture of the mom with all her puppies. I know you are having fun with them . . . he is a lucky boy to have found such a great home. Congrats!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so happy to read how well things are going for you, Mimi and Gordo. His pink belly is just the cutest thing! I love that shot of them both waiting patiently


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wonderful post! so happy to hear how gordo and mimi are getting on.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Elizabeth, the pictures of Mimi and Gordo are gorgeous. Isn't it fun to watch them play? What did we ever do with just one?!?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gordo's tummy is so cute!! Funny how puppy tummies are irresistible! Mimi is cute sitting next to her brother, waiting for you.


----------

